# Bettas and Mollies



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!!

I was thinking about getting a female Betta tank with females instead of other tropical fish. But I already adopted a male molly and I'm already pretty attached to him. Is there any way that he and the betta's could get along?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

yes, thay can live together in the same tank, but if you planning to add a female molly to your male to make a team, be careful because betta will eat their fry.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how big is the tank and how many are u planning?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!!

Actually, the pet store refused to let me buy the females. They said they may fight and they didn't want to take a chance. Everything was all set up!! Separation tanks, the tank itself, and I set the whole afternoon aside so I could watch for signs of distress in the fish. So, basically, I have no bettas.  But they did give me a molly they SAID was female, but was really a male. Now I have a pregnant molly in my tank too, along with my guppy fry!!! URGH!!! PETCO IS SO ANNOYING!! Now, just so you know, all the fish are safe no matter how "hectic" is may seem. LOL. Huh... oh well. I was really looking forward to that.  But hay, everything's good. 

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

How can they "refuse" to give you fish? Sorry it didn't go as planned.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we refuse people all the time when they want to do things that are not right... however what you want to do is not wrong females can be kept together we have all ours in a 10 gallon together at work. usually aroun 3-5 of them and in the year i have been there i have yet to see one be killed or nipped by another.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, they just told me I can't get them. I was pretty upset, but there was nothing I could do.  I was SOOO looking forward to that! But what ever.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

never heard such a thing, to don't let you buy what you want.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

It sounds really ridiculous when you put it that way. I guess because I'm a kid and I look a lot younger than I am, they assumed I just wanted "Pretty Fishies" to put in a tank. Seriously! They never give me any credit when I walk in there. I am treated like I know nothing about fish! "By the way, a molly should have at least 1/2 gallon of space to live in." I get so mad when they tell me that because I don't want to argue, but I feel like saying "Anyone in that little head of yours???" They always have terrible information. This is the one time where the worst fish website is better than the information you get in stores. It's just sad.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

thats so stupid.. Its one thing for a privately owned store to refuse a sale but for a corporate business.. Did they even ask you how you planned to keep them all?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, they asked. I took them off the shelf, as they were asking my if I had cycled my tank. Even when I told them I had the separation tanks ready they would not let me buy them. It's so stupid!! I was so excited, but they just crushed it. They take the joy out of everything. :chair:


----------

